# truvativ rouleur



## ody (Oct 5, 2006)

My rouleur crankset has play in the bottombracket, put it on last year, has about 600 m on it, can this be tighten up, I removed the outside nut and can loosen the crankarm nut,but how does the crank arm come off does it need a puller like the old style, this is the external type bearings . thanks in advance


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

*You are doing it all wrong*

Your crankset, like the new SRAM cranksets and external bearing GXP BB's have a different system. You most likely have a loose left side crank arm bolt that needs retorquing. It is prone to loosening and may need retorquing once or twice when new. Applying the proper torque to the left crank arm bolt should eliminate the play. You do this with a clock wise turn with an 8MM Allen. Periodically check for play by moving a crank arm side to side and feeling for knock. If there is no play, don't unneccesarily over tighten the bolt.

To tighten the BB cups (a much, much less likely cause of the play) you need to remove the crank. To do this, replace bolt and then the cap you removed from the left crank arm. Simply turn the bolt counter clock wise and the bolt will push against the inside of the cap and pull the left arm off the axle. No special crank puller tool required. The right drive side of the crank/spider comes out with the axle as one piece. You can now tighten the cups with a special Shimano compatible external BB cup wrench. My guess is that they are tight enough. If they are British thread, the right drive side cup is tightened counter clockwise, and the left side is tightened clockwise.

Download the manual for more details and torque specs.


----------



## ody (Oct 5, 2006)

killer quads thanks , I'll try that, hope that's all it is


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I had similar problem after about 8 hours of riding. I snugged the bb again, just to make sure, and then retightened the leftside crankarm. all is now perfect. I check it every week, to make sure...
all in all, i'm very happy with my truvativ rouleur crankset/bb. I really love the bb.


----------

